# Continental Extreme Contact DWS



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

After researching this site, tirerack, and everything else. I am getting All-Season Extreme Contact DWS's to repalce to Summer Run Flats on my 335xi coupe tomorrow!! I will post a review on this thread after driving them the next few days. Thanks to Bimmerfest, and the this forum!


----------



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

Had them for one day now. 20 miles driven on them. They ride SO much better than the run flats. Seem a little more floaty, but I believe this is only because they have much more tread on them. The RFT's were starting to wear even only after 13,000 miles. They also seem to look a little larger, but I think that might be due to the tread too. Them looking not as slim might be my only complaint. I just just can't get over how much smoother the ride is though compared to the stock run flats. I do not have to avoid every little bump in the road anymore!


----------



## shadow 2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Keep us periodically updated regarding your impressions with these tires. I plan to get a set in the spring. They weigh about one to two pounds less than comparable tires which is a big plus for me, but wet and dry street performance are the main factors so let us know how your car handles with these tires.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 28, 2008)

*conti dws...*

Hello BMW Experts!

I have about 300mi on my DWS tires now. They do ride well, maybe because they weigh ~ 4lb less than the GY F1 Eagle A/S I just had. They seem to tram line less, and are fairly quiet but do make some noise, much less than the GY, but noisier than my Kumho ASX.
As advertised, wet grip seems great, as does hydroplane resistance. Unfortunately, I haven't had them up to the little roads to see how they really handle in the dry, but they feel very secure up to the 80 or so I did on the Taconic Parkway (very curvy). I don't find a dead spot at straight ahead like Tire Rack does, but I'm using minimal toe front & rear, so response is v. good.
The "tests" on this tire have me confused. They are given an 'A' for traction by the Gov. (which is a wet grip test), but TR found them WAY more able in the wet than the other 'AA' tires it tested against. TR also has the DWS generating more G' s and having a shorter brake distance in the wet than dry, which is physically impossible! So someones testing (both?) seems whack.

Murf :thumbup:


----------



## Chitown-Irish (Oct 8, 2008)

I have been riding on 20" DWS's for about 2 months now and so far I haven't regretted purchasing them. They have more cornering grip than my old tires but that could be more attributable to going from 18" to 20". In the wet I couldn***8217;t ask for a tire that gives me more confidence and the ride is definitely quiet even with the larger size. I want to experience them in snow before I remove them for my winter tires.

Forgot to mention: I hate the new Continental lettering (logo) on the side of the tires. Not a step in the right direction.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 28, 2008)

*Yo Chinatown-Mic...*

What were your last tires to which you are comparing these, please?

Murf :thumbup:

PS: sorry; meant "Chitown-Mic"


----------



## SKIPPY03 (Mar 19, 2009)

Blubaron79 said:


> Had them for one day now. 20 miles driven on them. They ride SO much better than the run flats. Seem a little more floaty, but I believe this is only because they have much more tread on them. The RFT's were starting to wear even only after 13,000 miles. They also seem to look a little larger, but I think that might be due to the tread too. Them looking not as slim might be my only complaint. I just just can't get over how much smoother the ride is though compared to the stock run flats. I do not have to avoid every little bump in the road anymore!


Idk if you mentioned this already but theres a cool feature that when you run down a certain amount of tread the DSW wears away. When the W goes youve lost your rain traction, the S youve lost your snow traction and when the D fades away youve got yourself a racingn slick.

Enjoy your nice tires i wish i had a set


----------



## sam28 (Nov 9, 2009)

hi

i just bought a 328xi coupe with sports package with 17"
are continental dsw also rfts?and can i put in one of these in case of a flat tire when the rest of them r original equipment from company?
thx


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

sam28 said:


> hi
> 
> i just bought a 328xi coupe with sports package with 17"
> are continental dsw also rfts?and can i put in one of these in case of a flat tire when the rest of them r original equipment from company?
> thx


These are not runflat tires, sorry.


----------



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have about 600 miles on these tires now, and they seem to be getting better the more I drive them. I had to have the wheels re-balanced after the initial install, as the dealer did not do it correctly the first time. 

I've driven them hard in the rain, and dry pavement; and they grip very well. Almost as good as the Stock Summer run flats that came with the car. Still very quiet. A lot quiter than the run flats, and of course the ride is so much smoother with still great grip. The only complaint in maybe the look of the tire. They aren't awful, but of course the summer tread was a little easier on the eyes. Other than that, they are a great tire. 9 out of 10 so far!

The next test is to try them out in the snow. (If we ever get any in PA.)


----------



## gtfiegl (Aug 19, 2008)

Hello, I have a 2000 528i sport suspension with PS2 on it that are due a set of tires. How are you liking the the DSW Conti tires? Looking for tires with higher treadwear and the Conti DSW looks good for the money. I am open to suggestions. I live in Dallas, TX, so the snow is not much of a concern.


----------



## jeffsu28 (Nov 29, 2009)

I was thinking about getting these for a 2007 328i with sport package (17" 225 front/255 rear). What do you do for a spare tire? Did you get new wheels?


----------



## gtfiegl (Aug 19, 2008)

Our car has 5 17"x8" matching wheels from the factory. It also uses 235 for the front and rear.


----------



## alex_msu (Mar 2, 2006)

So far I have put about 1,000 miles on the Conti's DWS (245/40/18) and like them very much. My 2010 528i MSport came with Dunlop performance run-flats, and while they are ok in warmer weather, once it hit below freezing point they became very stiff, and the ride quality deteriorated even more. I did not want to get a dedicated winter tire set as it does not snow much here, so all-season was a way for me to go. The wet traction is amazing as most people have already pointed out, and the dry is very good as well. It snowed here on New Year's and I got a chance to try these tires in snow. I drove thru 3-4 inches of snow without any issues, but anything more than that would have been a problem. Overall I highly recommend these tires, especially at a pretty reasonable price. I have a space saver kit in my car as a back up.


----------



## 11earl (Jul 27, 2007)

*Bouncy Conti Extreme Contact DWS*



alex_msu said:


> So far I have put about 1,000 miles on the Conti's DWS (245/40/18) and like them very much. My 2010 528i MSport came with Dunlop performance run-flats, and while they are ok in warmer weather, once it hit below freezing point they became very stiff, and the ride quality deteriorated even more. I did not want to get a dedicated winter tire set as it does not snow much here, so all-season was a way for me to go. The wet traction is amazing as most people have already pointed out, and the dry is very good as well. It snowed here on New Year's and I got a chance to try these tires in snow. I drove thru 3-4 inches of snow without any issues, but anything more than that would have been a problem. Overall I highly recommend these tires, especially at a pretty reasonable price. I have a space saver kit in my car as a back up.


Hi - I bought these Conti Extreme Contact DWS to replace my worn Eagle F! AS. Ride is better on minor road imperfections, but seems to be very bouncy over larger road pock marks - particularly in the rear. Per my sig below, I've got the 530xi wagon - the tire label on the door jamb says run the tires at 33F/38Rear. For *these* tires is 38 psi in the rear perhaps too high?

TIA,

11earl


----------



## TofuTurkey (Mar 15, 2009)

11earl said:


> Hi - I bought these Conti Extreme Contact DWS to replace my worn Eagle F! AS. Ride is better on minor road imperfections, but seems to be very bouncy over larger road pock marks - particularly in the rear. Per my sig below, I've got the 530xi wagon - the tire label on the door jamb says run the tires at 33F/38Rear. For *these* tires is 38 psi in the rear perhaps too high?


(While waiting for the experts to reply...)

I'm thinking about optimal dampening, not sure if I recall correctly, but if things are too stiff or soft :eeps: then it takes longer for the car to return to its stable state. Based on that it could go either way.

Did your 5-er come with RFT? I think Captain Audio posted before that when he inflated his non-RFT beyond the recommended PSIs, his ride over potholes became more bearable. I'm thinking the car's suspension is optimized for a certain tire stiffness, and it can be achieved by either (a) having a stiff sidewall (aka RFT), or (b) by increasing its pressure. So if I replace a RFT with a non-RFT, the pressure of the latter should be greater than the recommendation, which assumes we have the former.

But this is all theory, would be fun to try changing the pressure


----------



## 11earl (Jul 27, 2007)

TofuTurkey said:


> (While waiting for the experts to reply...)
> 
> I'm thinking about optimal dampening, not sure if I recall correctly, but if things are too stiff or soft :eeps: then it takes longer for the car to return to its stable state. Based on that it could go either way.
> 
> ...


THAT is interesting - thank you. Yes, the OE tires were Goodyear RF (brutal). The replacement F1 sidewalls certainly had stiffer sidewalls than the new Conti Extreme DWS, so perhaps I should *increase* the psi. I wonder if there is a certain RF to non-RF psi ratio? ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Increasing the PSI beyond the BMW recommended pressures will result in faster irregular wear in the center portion of the tires.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I believe the Contis are now the top rated UHP A/S tire by Tire Rack customers. I am seriously thinking about taking my RFTs off immediately after delivery and installing a set of Conti DWS. Any thoughts on what a set of 18" staggered RFTs are worth. They will have less than 50 miles on them.


----------



## Blubaron79 (Feb 16, 2009)

jeffsu28 said:


> I was thinking about getting these for a 2007 328i with sport package (17" 225 front/255 rear). What do you do for a spare tire? Did you get new wheels?


I just keep a mobilty kit in my trunk. I take that risk of getting a flat.


----------

